# Probably going to enter this... Thoughts?



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's the pic I might enter for March:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's awesome! Yes, you need to enter him!


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats a great shot!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Very beautiful! Love it! Maybe just shrink it down a bit


----------

